# My 2011 335d was selected for EPA Testing



## Engine66 (Feb 2, 2010)

I ordered a 335d and when it arrived at the preparation center, it was selected to undergo EPA testing to certify the 2011 model year for emissions standards. I'm not sure what kind of tests my vehicle will undergo, but I imagine the test must simulate the full range of driving from idle to full throttle and everything in between for specific periods of time. Anybody know? I'm not pleased actually...


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

You shouldn't be...that's ridiculous. Tell them if they want to do that, they can call BMW and get their own damn car.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

I have heard of this for many years - from new to years later - they do tests on vehicles. They are supposed to give you something like use of a rental BMW while they have yours or some type of credit for the use of your car.


----------



## factoryguy (Apr 16, 2010)

How did you find out that they selected your car for testing?


----------

